# Messing around on incline



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAyH5uIa7cg


----------



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2006)

To me it is an accomplishment because i used to only be able to do 115 on flat 6 times.I can probably do more on incline but I was just messing around with it.I am going to be a field goal kicker and punter when I get to high school.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Os8fp5s0U&mode=related&search=

Stay off your toes -


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

5,  half reps on a very slight incline.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2006)

It wasnt a very slight incline.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

Very slight, I would call it a flat bench and very bad form with 115


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 14, 2006)

why is there gay written in the link?????????


----------



## Diablo1990 (Oct 14, 2006)

KEFE you need to eat


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2006)

Aushcwitz called they said they want their prisoner back...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

KEFE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAyH5uIa7cg



youtube.com/watch?v=*GAy*H5uIa7cg


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=*GAy*H5uIa7cg



Wow, what's the odds of that..............


 

maybe god is trying to tell you something.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 14, 2006)

more kefe kiddie porn


----------



## kenwood (Oct 14, 2006)

> The video you have requested is not available.
> 
> If you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process.


kefe, why u delete it?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2006)

kenwood said:


> kefe, why u delete it?



Your HHH Avatar must have scared him away -


----------



## kenwood (Oct 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Your HHH Avatar must have scared him away -



team BSN  . lol prolly.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Still at 13 those are some pretty good accomplishments. Good work young man.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 15, 2006)

I didnt delete it.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 15, 2006)

Good Job!  

Man, it looks like your gym is in the middle of a junkyard


----------



## KEFE (Oct 15, 2006)

I have the good bench and equipment in the shed.I have a low pulley and high pulley with the leg attachments and smith machine.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 15, 2006)

I just like doing bench press on the regular bench though.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I just like doing bench press on the regular bench though.



SON!!!!


----------



## MyK (Oct 15, 2006)

good effort!

I suggest you do some rusty file cabinet farmer walks and tape it!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 15, 2006)

How come you are never messing around near a squat rack.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> How come you are never messing around near a squat rack.


He was, but with Kenwood.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He was, but with Kenwood.





funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He was, but with Kenwood.



OMFFFFFG!!!!   LoL>>>>>>....................

even good facial expression!!


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 17, 2006)

Slow down. Drop that bar to your chest.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

*jimsnowned!!!*


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah.... but by Kenwood!!!! No!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## assassin (Oct 17, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> KEFE you need to eat



I agree with this.. he's so skinny i wonder if he get's taller a little bit how much bf% he'll be...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

*min0lee* 				 (2 days ago)  			
 				 					When I grow up, I want to be like her. She is my idol.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2006)

I am around 5'7


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I am around 5'7



 

are you a compulsive liar???


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

that's 5'7' in hi heels.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

rofllypops because KEFE is a cross dresser!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I am around 5'7



Are you the worlds strongest chemically enhanced aged 15 year old?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2006)

http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sunp0120xl8.jpg   - new picture


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking good, man! 

You just need to keep it honest here.  If you list your real stats and weights, I think that most people would stop giving you such a hard time.  Except MyK, he's dying to give you a hard time. Just say "no."


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2006)

I list my real stats and wieghts.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I list my real stats and wieghts.



The problem is that they seemed to have bounced around quite a bit over the last several months.  

At least you post pics to back up (to a degree) what you say.  Which is more than a lot of other people on IM do.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2006)

What do you mean bounce around?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

KEFE said:


> What do you mean bounce around?



Some of your stats have gone up quite a bit, and then down quite a bit, depending on the telling.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2006)

Do you mean the weight that I workout with?If so then the reason why is that somedays I do high reps and some days low reps and it also depends on how much food I eat that day.I felt sorta weak yesterday.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2006)

An example of this would be that i used to do 8 reps with my curl weight on dumbells but last week I did 15 and this week I did 10.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Looking good, man!
> 
> You just need to keep it honest here.  If you list your real stats and weights, I think that most people would stop giving you such a hard time.  Except MyK, he's dying to give you a hard time. Just say "no."



Racist troll!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

kefe- eat and stop wearing your sisters makeup


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 17, 2006)

KEFE, looking shredded man. What supplements are you on? Bukkake?


----------



## assassin (Oct 17, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> KEFE, looking shredded man. What supplements are you on? Bukkake?



pan cakes and biscuits..


----------

